# D7000 and D300s, which is more professional and has great feature???



## virustai (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi, I am new here. I am looking for the Nikon DSLR in the price range of $1500 to $2000. I found *D7000 and D300s* pretty good, but not sure *which one is good, professional, and more feature*. Pls help me here, I am buying it in 3 days. THANKS


----------



## OrionsByte (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/digital-discussion-q/236035-nikon-d7000-d300s.html


----------



## flea77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Which one is good? Both.

Which one is professional? The one used to create professional images.

Which one has more features? Neither.

Good luck!

Allan


----------



## Formatted (Feb 24, 2011)

> Which one has more features? Neither.



Not strictly true...


----------



## KmH (Feb 24, 2011)

The D300s is closer to being a professional level camera than the D7000, but Nikon only has 2 pro cameras - the D3s and the D3x.

The D300s is a slight improvement on a camera Nikon launched 3.5 years ago, the D300.

The D7000 is a recently launched new camera that is redefining the top end of the entry-level market segment, and has some of the same features the prosumer D300/D300s has plus some new touches - a new image sensor, EXPEED 2 image processor, a new metering sensor, and better video capabilites.

The D300s is slated to be replaced sometime this year.  It too will have a new image sensor, EXPEED 2 image processor, likely the same new metering sensor, and better video capabilites, but until it is launched we don't know how much better.

So your choice today is to get the D7000 that delivers slightly better image quality, and high ISO performance than the D300s, or wait for the launch of the D400(?) and reconsider your choice possiblities based on comparing 2 new cameras rather than choosingfbetween a newly released camera and one near the end of it's product life.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Feb 24, 2011)

KmH said:


> The D300s is closer to being a professional level camera than the D7000, but Nikon only has 2 pro cameras - the D3s and the D3x.


 

You forgot the D700, Nikon does consider the D700 as part of its Professional line up.


----------



## KmH (Feb 24, 2011)

Nikon's numbering system indicates what category their cameras are in:

Single digits are pro cameras, 3 digits are prosumer, and recently 4 digits is entry-level, though entry-level used to be just 2 digits but they ran out of room to keep using a 2 digit reference for the category.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Feb 24, 2011)

I guess it depends where you live, 

Nikon Canada


----------



## KmH (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep, looks like it does.


----------

